# Giving Rosco a run for their money



## Charc (Mar 15, 2008)

I know this has been brought up before, but I thought this video would shed some more light on the product in question...

Need I say more than 10,000 Cubic Feet of Fog Per _*Second*_?


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2008)

Seriously, or just marketing BS?
That's like 10 times the size of one floor of my house.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 15, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ...Need I say more than 10,000 Cubic Feet of Fog Per _*Second*_?


Again, Charc, pay attention to the missing variable. Notice there's no mention of density?


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2008)

Charc this obsession with ADJ is starting to get a little unhealthy. Let it go. The numbers sound good but it's still crap. 10,000 cubic feet per second huh? It's probably something like: in one second it sends out enough particles that can be spread around to equal one part per million over 10,000 cubic feet. It still sucks.


----------



## Sean (Mar 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Again, Charc, pay attention to the missing variable. Notice there's no mention of density?




And, if you watch the video, there actually isn't that much volume.

ADJ is low-end crap.

--Sean


----------



## Charc (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, fellas, I realize...

I guess you didn't check out the "About This Video" section, then? ADJ lists it at 10,000CFM, not per second. I'm just assuming the video's message is a typo, akin to the PAR-83.


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Yes, fellas, I realize...
> Did you check out the "About This Video" section? ADJ lists it at 10,000CFM,


That makes much more sense.


----------



## len (Mar 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> density?



Hello! McFly! 

Sorry, I don't know why I always think of Back to the Future when I see that word.

Anyway, I'm sure that you can come up with any rating you want to make a product look impressive. 

But for foggers, give me a good old F-100 any day.


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2008)

len said:


> I'm sure that you can come up with any rating you want to make a product look impressive.


_“Facts are ventriloquists dummies. Sitting on a wise man's knee they may be made to utter words of wisdom; elsewhere, they say nothing, or talk nonsense, or indulge in sheer diabolism.”_
-Aldous Huxley


----------



## len (Mar 16, 2008)

"Numbers lie and liars use numbers."

- every commodities trader who ever worked at the Merc (Chicago Mercantile Exchange)


----------



## porkchop (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah I have to agree the best part about that unit is that it's moving head, and to be honest I have yet to have a situation where I would have really used that. Like everyone else noticed there actually visible output isn't that impressive and the things has no push the fog starts gathering like 3 feet away from the fixture. I know a lot of foggers have that happen and that's why fans are so nice, but it just seems like a smaller through than most units, especially for something that claims 10,000 CFM (have you ever seen a river moving at 10k CFM thats an INCREDIBLE flow rate)

My point in illustrated in the company name American DJ. This would be a neat fixture to have for a DJ setup and would make for a good look, but for practical stage use, there's much better equipment out there. Charc where do you come up with this stuff, to you just search youtube for equipment videos in your spare time.


----------



## Charc (Mar 16, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Yah I have to agree the best part about that unit is that it's moving head, and to be honest I have yet to have a situation where I would have really used that. Like everyone else noticed there actually visible output isn't that impressive and the things has no push the fog starts gathering like 3 feet away from the fixture. I know a lot of foggers have that happen and that's why fans are so nice, but it just seems like a smaller through than most units, especially for something that claims 10,000 CFM (have you ever seen a river moving at 10k CFM thats an INCREDIBLE flow rate)
> My point in illustrated in the company name American DJ. This would be a neat fixture to have for a DJ setup and would make for a good look, but for practical stage use, there's much better equipment out there. Charc where do you come up with this stuff, to you just search youtube for equipment videos in your spare time.



1. It was already posted on here.
2. It's possible I may...


----------

